# Sad story from The US



## aymes (Mar 26, 2010)

http://www.pe.com/localnews/inland/stories/PE_News_Local_W_diabetes25.1de0c66df.html 

I'll shift this over the the news section at some point but that doesn't seem to have many visitors now so thought I'd pop it here first for a bit.


----------



## am64 (Mar 26, 2010)

ummm lost on that one aymes ???

ok edit the link worked this time ....very sad


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 26, 2010)

Ignorance is never and excuse. Frankly they deserved to be banged up. I mean how do you do that to your own child.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 26, 2010)

Is this the same couple who refused to seek treatment for her, and prayed for her instead? Another bit of journalistic entanglement of the facts:-



> Nanette Latham died of diabetic ketoacidosis, a condition in which the body cannot produce insulin, causing the girl to go brain dead.


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 26, 2010)

Flaming journos. Can never get the facts right.


----------



## aymes (Mar 26, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Is this the same couple who refused to seek treatment for her, and prayed for her instead?



Erm, not sure. It doesn't mention it but maybe....?


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 26, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Is this the same couple who refused to seek treatment for her, and prayed for her instead? Another bit of journalistic entanglement of the facts:-



Don't get me started on religion...


----------



## Sugarbum (Mar 26, 2010)

Sad story


----------



## Northerner (Mar 26, 2010)

Tom Hreben said:


> Don't get me started on religion...



I don't think it was, having read other reports - they simply didn't get help for her, defence is that they didn't have sufficient understanding.


----------

